# DizzyDi would like you to meet Harry!



## Northerner (Mar 8, 2013)

And what a delightful little chap he is!


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 8, 2013)

My beautiful little bundle of joy xxx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 8, 2013)

Awww, he's soooo cute ! (love the little ruggers outfit)

Congratulations Di, finally got there & so worth it 


(Just got back from jollies and lovely news to catch up on)


----------



## LeeLee (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh wow Di, he's lovely. You will get loads of coos when you take him out in the pushchair!


----------



## megga (Mar 8, 2013)

Ah bless, how old is he??


----------



## lucy123 (Mar 8, 2013)

What a beautiful little boy  -when does he move in or is he with you already.
So very proud of you both.


----------



## AlisonM (Mar 8, 2013)

What bonny wee man. I bet you can't wait to get him home.


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 8, 2013)

Oh Di, he's absolutely gorgeous.  I had been looking round the forum the last few days to see if there was any more news after last week's setback, and as it all seemed quiet I was scared there was a major hiccup.  Seeing this today is brilliant.  He really is lovely.  I bet you are both over the moon.

So just a few days until he moves in then?  Don't suppose we will hear so much from you then then 

Congratulations.  Fabulous news.

Tina xx


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 8, 2013)

And I've just thought....... Just in time for Mother's Day too!  Wonderful.


----------



## Newtothis (Mar 8, 2013)

What a beautiful little boy...


----------



## Flutterby (Mar 8, 2013)

He is so lovely Di!  The first good news I've had in ages - so happy.xx


----------



## rachelha (Mar 8, 2013)

Hello Harry, absolutely  lovely to see you.  What a gorgeous little boy


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 8, 2013)

He looks lovely Di, many congratulations to all three of you


----------



## Monica (Mar 8, 2013)

Handsome little man!!!


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 8, 2013)

Awwww. So pleased to be meeting your little baby son Harry for the first time. He's gorgeous. You & Sean should be so proud of him.
Well done


----------



## MeganN (Mar 8, 2013)

Congrats Di. So pleased for you both! Xx


----------



## Casper (Mar 9, 2013)

Oh so pleased Harry has his chosen parents xx


----------



## robert@fm (Mar 9, 2013)

Wonderful news!  Such a little cutie.


----------



## cazscot (Mar 9, 2013)

He is gorgeous congratulations  xxx


----------



## Twitchy (Mar 9, 2013)

He is gorgeous Di!  A really beautiful proper little chubby cheeked darling


----------



## AJLang (Mar 9, 2013)

He is gorgeous. Congratulations x


----------



## Barb (Mar 9, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> My beautiful little bundle of joy xxx



Wonderful news. Brilliant picture.


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 9, 2013)

megga said:


> Ah bless, how old is he??



H is 7 months old ! We are about to set of and spent the day with him x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> H is 7 months old ! We are about to set of and spent the day with him x



Will it involve bread and ducks?  Hope you all have a wonderful day!


----------



## trophywench (Mar 9, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> My beautiful little bundle of joy xxx



Isn't he gorgeous?  Love em when they are all chubby like that!

What happens, is it just you and hubby with him today or is his foster mum with you or what?

My hubby and his first wife fostered, but they had 'difficult' slightly older kids, most of whom actually turned out OK - we still see one of them from time to time with his wife and children.  Don't know anyone who fostered babies so not sure what the procedure is once you are 'matched'.

I do hope there were bread and ducks. I've always enjoyed feeding ducks more than our grandkids really; think I had a deprived childhood (as it was an infrequent treat) or something! LOL


----------



## Hazel (Mar 9, 2013)

Di, congratulations to both you and Sean, your prayers have been answered.

Have a great day with your son
 xx


----------



## Hazel (Mar 9, 2013)

forgot to add, Harry you lucky young man, hello from all your honorary aunties and uncles


----------



## gail1 (Mar 9, 2013)

wot a cute  one im so thrilled for you all wonderful and in time for mothers day as well


----------



## tracey w (Mar 9, 2013)

Di wow that is the most wonderful news! Last time I was here you were just starting the process


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Mar 9, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> We are about to set of and spent the day with him x




Hope you have a lovely lovely day with your baby son xx


----------



## newbs (Mar 9, 2013)

Harry is absolutely gorgeous!   Congratulations again, what a lucky little boy too.  Best wishes for your fantastic future ahead together.


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 9, 2013)

Really good stuff ! Pleased for you


----------



## Dizzydi (Mar 9, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Will it involve bread and ducks?  Hope you all have a wonderful day!



No bread and ducks today. We did take h out in the pram, but not our area. We have him all day Tues at home and gonna go to local park and feed ducks then x


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2013)

Dizzydi said:


> No bread and ducks today. We did take h out in the pram, but not our area. We have him all day Tues at home and gonna go to local park and feed ducks then x



He'll probably need a woolly hat on Tuesday, if the weather forecast is to be believed!


----------



## casey (Mar 11, 2013)

I have been following your story, from behind the scenes, and am so happy for you and your husband. Harry is a beautiful baby and is lucky to have such wonderful parents.xx


----------



## runner (Mar 12, 2013)

Just found this - so pleased for you Di - Congratulations.  Harry's a lovely baby and I hope you all enjoy your day together and it's not too cold!


----------



## Caroline (Mar 12, 2013)

Harry looks lovely. Have fun with him, it is amazing the difference having a child around makes.

WIll you celebrate the anniversary of when he arrived with you as well as his birthday? We always try to do something with our little feller on his arrival anniversary.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Mar 12, 2013)

Enjoy your day with harry Di


----------

